# Somerset Pellets Price Per Ton



## jdempsey (Aug 28, 2011)

None of the local stores have pellets as of yet. Although a stove install co has country boy pellets for $275 a ton. I told him i will go else where.

There is a tractor supply store in each of the surrounding counties. I called around and seems one store has somerset for 4.49 a bag if you take them by the ton. All the other tractor supplies want 5.50 - 75 a bag. I told them them about the lower price in the other store and they said they will match it. So now im just waiting for the TSC thats a mile from my home to get the pellets.

Does that price sound ok for somersets?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

They can be had at Menards in Ohio (Mansfield and Cinci Stores) for $175 when they run a sale ($3.49 a bag)  Or 3.99 a bag regular price or $200/ton.. Its only  $225 what you will pay. Still a pretty good price. But it could be better. IMO


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Aug 28, 2011)

Country Boy is a very good pellet....equal to Somerset in my opinion.  Both come from hardwood floor manufactures.

Menards in Cincinnati have Somersets on sale for $3.49/bag or $175/ton.  I purchased  Somersets from TSC at $234/ton and asked them to credit me the difference, which they did.

You would think having two wood pellet manufactures located in Kentucky, one would be able to find these two brands of pellets priced below $200/ton.


----------



## jdempsey (Aug 28, 2011)

Cincinnati Kid said:
			
		

> You would think having two wood pellet manufactures located in Kentucky, one would be able to find these two brands of pellets priced below $200/ton.


 Same thing i was thinking. Im maybe 75 miles away from the somerset plant not sure country boy.

I would be very surprised if you could get any of these two pellet brands for $175 a ton around these parts ever. Even from the big boys. I dont even check the mom and pop type establishments seems they are well over $6 a bag. Seems everyone is trying to squeeze every last cent they can out of you.

Just wonder how much the manufactures are letting the big box stores have these pellets for price per bag?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

One would think, that being closer to the source. That you could buy them for much cheaper (less shipping cost's). Have you ever called the plant and asked if they sell direct? Get a 1 ton truck and a tandem axle trailer (if you or a buddy/family member has one) and head up there and grab 3 ton (1 ton in the Bed, 2 ton on the trailer). Just a thought. Only be about 3 hour drive there and back.


----------



## jdempsey (Aug 28, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> One would think, that being closer to the source. That you could buy them for much cheaper (less shipping cost's). Have you ever called the plant and asked if they sell direct? Get a 1 ton truck and a tandem axle trailer (if you or a buddy/family member has one) and head up there and grab 3 ton (1 ton in the Bed, 2 ton on the trailer). Just a thought. Only be about 3 hour drive there and back.


If they did sell direct that would be nice but unfortunately i do not have the means to haul that many pellets. 

Ive only got a gmc sonoma (a four banger). lol. {I can see you laughing now). Actually im only gonna be loading it with prob half a ton at a time. A bit more hassle but any of the stores that sell pellets are no more than a mile from my home so at least dont have to haul very far. 

I got a choice use my ole truck or the wifes pt cruiser. It will hold 10 or 12 bags. I guess i could send her out everyday to get a load. I figure it will take 15 trips at 10 bags at a time to get 3 ton. LOL. I am almost afraid to ask her.LOL..


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 28, 2011)

Not laughing at all. People have what they have. I say a 1 ton and a tandem trailer when I only have a 1/2 ton (F-150 SuperCrew) and a Single axle (6x10 w/ 36" side-kit). It is what it is. I wish I had a bigger better set-up. Maybe one day, but my Wife is just going back to work tomorrow. She has been off since May 18th or 19th. Since she gave birth to our daughter. She decided to take the Max time allowed through FMLA. It meant that I had to work a little O.T. But she got to be with our daughter every day for the 1st 3 months of here life. Also meant we didn't have to pay a babysitter for our 9 year old son. She is a Pre-school teacher and there is a daycare there. So baby girl still gets to go with her everyday. 
Sorry for the rant. But everyone has there own situation's. Sometimes we put ourselves into some that are hard to get out of. I thank God that we could afford for her to do this, in this economy.

Good luck with the Pellets. Is Kentucky Kernel located near you (are they still in bussiness?). I have not seen, nor heard of them recently.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Aug 28, 2011)

Country Boy pellets are manufactred in Gabriel, KY, and Kentucky Kernal are made in Louisville.

We've purchased direct from both Somerset and Kentucky Kernal although we had problems with Kentucky Kernal pellets being too long.....well over 1.75 inches which is the max spec on premium pellets.  Some were 2.5 inches long or longer and they jamed up the stoves.

Somerset refused to sell us this year after they committed earlier in the year to do so.  They claimed they were sold out.  We ended up going with American Wood Fibers out of Circleville, OH; however, I had a house fire and had to dispose all my pellets.  That's when I ended up buying Somersets through TSC.

I believe Somerset is probably selling the big stores under $150/ton delivered.


----------



## coobie (Aug 29, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> None of the local stores have pellets as of yet. Although a stove install co has country boy pellets for $275 a ton. I told him i will go else where.
> 
> There is a tractor supply store in each of the surrounding counties. I called around and seems one store has somerset for 4.49 a bag if you take them by the ton. All the other tractor supplies want 5.50 - 75 a bag. I told them them about the lower price in the other store and they said they will match it. So now im just waiting for the TSC thats a mile from my home to get the pellets.
> 
> Does that price sound ok for somersets?


I bought 4 tons of the somsersets in Vanwert Ohio at the TSC store a 3 weeks ago for $184 a ton.coobie


----------



## Meneillys (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe call Somerset and ask for there local dealers phone numbers and then call them for prices. Most people like to charge allot over cost but not all. I bet there might be one that has a good price some place.


----------



## Vinelife (Sep 1, 2011)

Our lowes has somersets for 300 a ton... right down the road I can get them for 219 a ton..


----------



## jdempsey (Sep 1, 2011)

Called my local lowes this evening. Told them that Tractor Supply Co that resides in the next county over has somersets for $224 a ton. 

They said they would match it and take off an additional 10%. Im going tomorrow to get the first of my 3 ton.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 1, 2011)

jdempsey said:
			
		

> Called my local lowes this evening. Told them that Tractor Supply Co that resides in the next county over has somersets for $224 a ton.
> 
> They said they would match it and take off an additional 10%. Im going tomorrow to get the first of my 3 ton.



$200 a Ton for Somersets is a Great Price. Only time its better, is when Menards has them for $175. Which is a couple times a year. Stock up now... Great Price on one of the "Best Pellets for the Money".


----------



## Vinelife (Sep 1, 2011)

Amen to that ...


----------



## jdempsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Well..... Lets say i was going to get my first ton of pellets today but since the temps here were the hottest we have had all year i figured it was not worth having a heat stroke carrying them in the basement.

So muggy today i did not even like stepping otside to let the dog do his business.
So the next cooler day............... uhhhhhh pelleting i will go.


----------



## joescho (Sep 2, 2011)

Lowes in Dickson City, PA has Somersets for $197/ton.  They also have Presto's and Cheat Creeks.  I went to buy 10 bags of Somersets because I've never tried them, and they gave me a hard time because they had an open pallet of Presto's.  I said I have 30 bags of them at the house and wanted the Somersets.   They were a little pissed, but I didn't care.


----------



## Wooden Head (Sep 2, 2011)

Just bought and had delivered 4 tons of Somerset pellets. Purchased from Lowes in Muskegon, Michigan. $175.00 a ton and $65 for delivery. They even brought a pallet jack and put them in my garage.


----------



## jdempsey (Sep 2, 2011)

Wooden Head said:
			
		

> Just bought and had delivered 4 tons of Somerset pellets. Purchased from Lowes in Muskegon, Michigan. $175.00 a ton and $65 for delivery. They even brought a pallet jack and put them in my garage.


WOW. Would like to have the same deal here where im at.


----------



## wert (Oct 30, 2011)

I got Somersets for 3.58 a bag (179.00 ton), less my military discount it came to 3.22 bag or 161.00 ton
at Lowes in Kingston NY


----------



## GrahamInVa (Oct 30, 2011)

The Lowes down my way wants $5.97/bag


----------



## JIBLANE (Oct 30, 2011)

Here in lovly long Island NY they want $340 a ton for Country Boy's Plus $55 delivery. I settled for AWF at $290 a ton I may have to move!


----------



## rwreuter (Feb 24, 2014)

Just bought some today for $4.04 per bag or $202.00 per ton.  Not bad.....hopefully they buy good.  Have been using Heartland pellets....we will see.


----------

